# Scented Candles And Rats



## UGotAaronitis

Just wondering if it is ok to burn a scented candle in the same room or even same house that you have pet rats in?

I know they have sensitive smell and I don't want to hurt my little ratties at all.


----------



## sarah19

Well I use apple scented candles daily because I can't use air freshners besause of my babies bad chest and they don't affect my baby or my rats I just don't put it anywere near their cage


----------



## Jaguar

I wouldn't use anything with smoke/scent (ie incense, candles, air fresheners, etc.) in the same room/near my ratties. My mom does in other areas of the house, though, and they seem just fine. I can only very occasionally faintly smell it in my bedroom and my rats don't notice. Perfumes and such near them make them sniffly and sneezy, though. Just keep it away from them


----------



## TamSmith

Anything with smoke/scent shouldn't be in the same room as the rats. We have some candles in other rooms and it's just fine but we make sure to even keep it clear in the rooms next to the rat room. 

I got an air purifier for my room to help with smell and I think the rats are happier with it. It keeps the room air clean and easier for them to breath. It also keeps the smell in the room WAY down. I have a tiny room with 6 rats so it can start to smell even the day of cage cleanings haha I am so thankful for my air purifier.


----------



## UGotAaronitis

Thanks guys, I figured but just wanted to make sure


----------

